# [RPi] Codesys - Alarm Storage / History und Trendaufzeichnung



## zock3r1608 (2 Juli 2018)

Hi,

bin Neuling in Sachen Codesys und habe wohl ein kleines (Verständnis-)Problem mit dem Alarmstorage. Und zwar muss man dort ein Verzeichnis angeben, da die ganze SD-Karte des Pi's ja beschreibbar ist, habe ich einfach "alarme" eingegeben. Im SPS Log erscheint auch "Opening Alarm Storage File, V3". Aber es werden trotzdem keine Alarme gespeichert.

Ich nutze in der Visualisierung den Alarmmanager Baustein, den man per externe Variable zu der Historie umschalten kann. Diese ist immer leer.

Ähnliches Problem bei der Trendaufzeichnung. Er speichert immer nur die letzten paar Werte der Rest verfällt.

Ich hab mir die Examples für Alarming und Trending innig angeschaut, ich kann keinen Fehler finden. Deswegen bräuchte ich euren Rat.


Dane & Gruß
Carsten 

Hardware: Raspberry Pi 3 + Horter & Kalb IO-Module
Entwicklungsumgebung: CODESYS V3.5 SP12 Patch 4
Runtime auf RPi: 3.5.12.30Runtime ist lizenzsiert.

PS: Screenshots im Anhang


----------



## zock3r1608 (2 Juli 2018)

Weitere Screenshots, ich hoffe ich verstoße nicht eine Forenregel.


----------



## HausSPSler (3 Juli 2018)

Hallo,
wenn du Trend und Alarme in ein anderes Verzeichnis speichern willst geht das so (das sind Sqlite db's für Trend und Alarme):
Beispiel auf dem Pi auf den USB Stick speichern ( das muss man also im auf Pi Seite einstellen)
Login über ssh z.B dann (wir nehmen an das din USB Stick immer als /usbstick gemounted ist.

/etc/CODESYSControl.cfg



[SysFile]
FilePath.1=/etc/, 3S.dat
PlcLogicPrefix=1
PlaceholderFilePath.1=/media/usbstick/trend, $trend$
PlaceholderFilePath.2=/media/usbstick/alarms, $alarms$

Grüße


----------



## zock3r1608 (7 Juli 2018)

Hallo HausSPSler,

danke für deine Info um die SQLite DBs auf einem anderen Datenträger zu speichern, nützlich für andere Projekte.

In meinem initialen Post ging es darum, die Trend und Alarmhistory Funktion überhaupt zum laufen zu bekommen, da darf sie auch ruhig in das Arbeitsverzeichnis der Runtime rein schreiben.

Habe es nun hinbekommen, ich glaube es war ein Bug. Nach kompletten entfernen des Alarm Managers und des Trend Recording Managers, Alles bereinigen. Schließen und Öffnen der Entwicklungsumgebung und erneutem hinzufügen hat beides ohne Probleme funktioniert, obwohl ich die Settings genau gleich gesetzt habe.

Wenn jemand anderes auch das Problem hat, hilft es vllt mal zu probieren.

Danke & Gruß
Carsten


----------

